# Scrap carbide available



## Larry$ (Apr 29, 2021)

I had posted that I had assorted carbide available for anyone that could use some. Two people PM'd me but I can't find the messages. I'll try and attach what I've got. If the attachment fails: 3/8" compression spiral router bits, many of these are still in pretty good condition, designed for composites but cut aluminum fine. They have a short up spiral then a longer down spiral, 2 flute. For my own use I have sometimes cut the up spiral off and used them on aluminum and even mild steel. You can also just cut the flutes off to use the cylindrical part. 1/4" laminate trim bits. I've cut the pilot off some and made them into engraving bits for my own use.  12 x 30, 12 x 50 x 1.6mm bevel edge inserts, these are just flat and pretty easy (with diamond) to cut or shape into pieces to clamp or braze on tool bits. Some broken pieces that have 60 degree corrugations, 205mm thick. These are what I silver soldered onto my home made scraper. Crude but seems to work fine. I hope the attachment works. PM me with what you'd like to try & I'll send some.


----------

